# Cardio ideal heart rate?



## Carnberg (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey everyone,

question about cardio and heart rate.

cardio, i am referring to steady rate jogging and skipping(any other suggestions?)      and not any interval training such as HIIT

during cardio, should HR be kept around 60-70% for fat burning or 70-80% for cardio?

In my case right now, I am working on losing weight.
so that being one scenario, and the other being getting cardio up for a fight, if youre at your ideal weight

Thank you in advance,
Carnberg


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 30, 2009)

I've been doing the cardio to loose weight thing and working with a fitness coordinator, I don't know the formula he uses (I know that's not much help, i think the bottom of this webpage has the formula he uses http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/moser9.htm) but basically he takes into account my resting heart rate and age to find the level I want, usually in the 65-70% range.  As you loose weight, your resting heart rate goes down, hence your fat burning level of your heart rate goes down as well....
Hope this helps some.


----------



## searcher (Oct 30, 2009)

Ping898-the method to which you are referring is called the Karvonen Method.

The Karvonen method factors in Resting Heart Rate (HRrest) to calculate Target Heart Rate (THR):
THR = ((HRmax &#8722; HRrest) × %Intensity) + HRrestExample for someone with a HRmax of 180 and a HRrest of 70:
50% intensity: ((180 &#8722; 70) × 0.50) + 70 = 125 bpm
85% intensity: ((180 &#8722; 70) × 0.85) + 70 = 163 bpm

It is s simple formula to use, if you have the correct numbers.


Carnberg- you are better off focusing on RPE(Rate Of Perceived Exertion) then you are on THR or by using the Talk Test.     If you focus on hitting your THR you can do more harm than good, as each day your best performance can vary.   If you focus on "working hard," in place of hitting your THR, your performance will be better in the long run.

The Talk Test is what I use with my clients and they have tremendous results with it.

1-normal conversation(like sitting and talking) no difficulty
2-somewhat difficult(you can string together full sentences with some difficulty)
3-moderately difficult(you can put together a few words, but not speak in sentences) 
4-maximal output(you have no ability to speak at this level)

This is what I use with my clients and it works very good.


As a side note, if you are wanting to lose weight, you are better off going at a higher work capacity for a shorter duration.    You will burn off more calories, hence, more weight loss.     The idea of working at slower speeds/lower heart rate/lower RPE for fat loss is a fallacy.      Get your calorie expenditure up while monitoring your diet closely and you will drop the pounds.


If you have any questions, let me know and I will try to help you out.


----------



## denmyos (Oct 31, 2009)

searcher said:


> The idea of working at slower speeds/lower heart rate/lower RPE for fat loss is a fallacy.



I totally agree, the idea of having a fat burn zone is a myth of the 80's.

To put i down simple, just run have fun, and keep the calories intake lower than the calories you burn.


----------



## searcher (Oct 31, 2009)

BTW-fat loss is going to be more subject to what type of food and how much you take in.     Please make note that I did not say weight loss.    If you are worried about the number on the scale, your performance will suffer.     If you are worrying about making weight, fight up a class.    You will be better off.


----------



## Drew333 (Oct 30, 2013)

Cardiovascular exercises are very important for the heart health and improve the fitness level and body strength & stamina. Most of the personal trainer recommend the cardio exercises such as jogging, running, swimming, and cycling to burn the fat, lose extra body weight and control the cholesterol level.


----------

